

Local Restaurant Discovery – No Ads – No Bias – Just Facts - dininglogistics

RestaurantsNearMe.com is focusing on providing consumers with an advertising free restaurant discovery experience. We don&#x27;t charge restaurants anything either. No bias, no paying your way to good reviews, just honest results. We make money when consumers use our partners for transportation to or from restaurants. Simple and easy and the consumer and the restaurant both win. If you have product suggestions, advice etc, we&#x27;d really appreciate it.
======
Pr0ducer
Instead of making me click "more restaurants" can you have it load more as I
scroll? Also, the loading seemed to take a long time for each press of the
"more restaurants" button.

There was an error in my console, lp is not defined, some variable in your
JavaScript.

Get Directions tried to open up an AppleMaps link. Is this a iPhone only
website? Or do you want laptop/desktop users to install AppleMaps?

That's my 2 cents

